

10 Stops on the Conversion Highway - OliGardner
http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/33453/10-Stops-to-Take-on-the-Road-to-Lead-Generating-Landing-Pages-INFOGRAPHIC.aspx
Could be the longest infographic ever. Take a road trip across the USA to learn how to make landing pages. #Epic
======
arkitaip
Infographics have pretty much jumped the shark. The metaphor in this one is
unnecessary and the entire thing could have been written in a couple of easy
to scan paragraphs.

